# Know nothing about starting a reef tank, where to begin..



## fin-nipper86 (Oct 5, 2012)

hey guys! I've only ever done freshwater tanks but I've recently acquired a 10 gallon tank from a friend so I'm thinking its a good size for my first saltwater tank. 
I really and truly know nothing about saltwater tanks so I have a few questions..

First, is this tank big enough to hold a couple fish and some coral? 

Second, what types of saltwater fish would be ok in such a small tank? 
What types of coral? 

Third and most important, what equipment do I need? 
My friend gave me a heater, hob filter, good and light( I'm assuming this was part of a kit so I'll probably replace the filter) 

I do know about the nitrogen cycle and I'm assuming this needs to be complete, even with saltwater, before I can add anything. I have the API master kit. 

Any help Is appreciated!


----------



## DL Lawrence (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been researching making this jump so SW myself- go here:


Take your time- there is a LOT to learn...the more I read about it, the further away I realize I am to starting this, in terms of knowledge, time, and money. I can't offer you an opinion based on experience, but I do know that there is much more to it than meets the eye. Good Luck!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

#1-Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhikers on Live Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way you go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.

#2-Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter) Which is really not necessary.

#3-Multiple Power heads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph power heads.

#4-Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volume. Unless your tank is under 30g, in which case you can do 10% water changes a week to rid the system of detrius. But, you'll have to watch the water parameters close, if things go haywire, you'll have to do more water changes.

#5-Saltwater Test Kits. Reef Test Kit. Test for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, PH, Phosphates, Calcium, ALK and Magnesium.

#6-Saltwater fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Squid, Cyclopease, Algae Sheets, Romaine . Flake food is not really a good food to feed your marine fish.

#7-Aquarium vacuum. This one is iffy. Most don't use one, if you have enough flow in the tank you won’t need one

#8-Rubber kitchen gloves

#9-Fish net

#10-Two, clean, never used before, 5-gallon buckets

#11-Aquarium thermometer, digital being the best.

#12-Brush with plastic bristles (old tooth brush) - needed for cleaning the live rock if you don't get Fully Cured Live Rock.

#13-Power Strip, possibly GFCI outlets by the tank.

#14-Optional but definitely recommend getting a Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter for the make-up water, and a barrel for storing the water.

#15-Possibly a Quarantine Tank for your new fish. They sit in here for a few weeks to kill off parasites and bacteria, to keep it from getting in your main tank

#16-Heater rated for your size tank.

#17-Saltwater Mix. Marine Salt. Instant Ocean is the cheap Salt that beginners and Advanced use alike.

#18-Saltwater Hydrometer or even better a Refractometer, which is more accurate. There is also a Digital Meter that is way advanced if you have the cash.

#19-Aquarium filter (not absolutely necessary if running with adequate amounts of live rock, but nice to have if you need to use a mechanical filter or activated carbon, or GFO and such)

#20-Aquarium substrate such as live sand or crushed coral. Some go bare Bottom, others choose the 2-3" bottom, others, more advanced will try the Deep Sand Bed, which is over 6" deep.

Volusion Demo Store

Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle and cycling. Methods for ammonia, nitrite removal.

aquarium heater in Aquarium & Fish | eBay

power heads in Chainsaws | eBay

New 0 10 Salinity Refractometer Salt Water Aquarium | eBay

MarcoRocks Aquarium Products

Bulk Dry Live Rock & Live Sand - Bulk Reef Supply

Live Rock and Live Sand: Live Saltwater Aquarium Rock and Sand

Fish & Aquarium Supplies: Marine Substrates, Sand, Crushed Coral, Live Sand

Aquarium Lighting; Reef, Planted Light Information. PAR, Bulb, Watt, Kelvin, Nanometers, MH, LED.

http://live-plants.com/

What Your Coral Needs | Successful Reef Keeping

t-5 lighting in Grow Lights | eBay

cree led aquarium in Aquariums | eBay

Aquarium Salt Mix: Salt for Saltwater and Freshwater Fish Aquariums


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Using Live Rock, this will cycle the tank for you. If you use Fully Cured Live Rcok, you will be able to add fish in around 3-4 days, as this rock has all the bacteria needed to sustain fish already. Ditch the filter, unless yoiu wish to use it for Carbon or GFO once in awhile, those are not necessary in SW.
NANO FISH:
Nano Fish

CORALS:
Beginner Corals: Corals Suitable for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums


----------



## fin-nipper86 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank u so much! Wow, that's a lot of stuff to take in! It'll be worth it though. I definitely want to do a reef tank and I heard lighting is exceptionally important. Do different types of corals need different lightning?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, different corals would need different lighting.
Heres your read on Corals:
What Your Coral Needs | Successful Reef Keeping

LED's would be my recommnedation if you can afford them.


----------



## fin-nipper86 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry, I just saw the link u posted earlier, thanks a bunch. I'll read and read some more before I do anything so hopefully by feb or march I'll have it up and running.


----------



## weissinphoenix (Dec 10, 2012)

I was about to post a similar question but this answers it. Two more questions though: the marineland powerheads say for example 160 gph powerhead mode, 750 gph circulation mode. Which is the correct figure? Also, what is the smallest size tank for which water chemistry can be reasonably well assured - assuming I want 1 tiny coral, 1 tiny fish and 1 tiny invertebrate? Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

10g is the smallest I would advise anyone to get for a SW setup.
I would use the Circulation Mode for the higher values.


----------

